# Larger Size Wine Bottles



## JohnT (May 23, 2010)

While eating dinner at a local restaurant, I noticed some large wine bottles they had on display. These seem to be the same shape as your typical bordeaux bottle, only larger (perhaps a 6 liter capacity). 

Ok, so my questions: 1) Would long term storage of wine in such a bottle have any negative effects on wine? and 2) does anybody know where I might be able to purchase similar sized bottels (empty and clean of course).


----------



## Green Mountains (May 23, 2010)

I've seen them on ebay, but it's generally for a high price as they look more to be sold as collectibles. I'm guessing it's the magnum size you're referring to?


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Magnum size is pretty standard and i 1500ml and sold everywhere, I know the size you are talking of and have never seen them for sale anywhere but I really have never looked.


----------



## wyntheef (May 23, 2010)

check this out.


http://www.piwine.com/store/home.php?cat=281

I saw a 6 liter bottle on the side when I was picking one up and the guy said they can get them in 3liter increments up to 15.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Thats not going to fit in your floor corker thats for sure!


----------



## wyntheef (May 23, 2010)

That's right Wade. I have been told that soaking the chamfered cork for a while and using a wood mallet may work. If not, I'll just keep an airlock on it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 23, 2010)

You could always buy one of these filled, drink the contents, and you'd have a *free *bottle. http://www.champagnewines.com/wine/big_bottles.htm


----------



## JohnT (May 23, 2010)

Specificly, I am looking for larger size bordeaux bottles.


----------



## wyntheef (May 24, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Specificly, I am looking for larger size bordeaux bottles.



call the number from the website linkied above. I was told they were also available.


----------

